# Kaufberatung Logitech G920 oder Thrustmaster TMX Pro



## Noofuu (31. März 2020)

Also ich bin gerade am Überlegen mir ein Lenkrad zu kaufen, für Assetto Corsa und Forza Horizon 4.

Da beide so ziemlich das gleiche kosten g920 214€ und das TMX Pro 209€ hoffe ich das hier jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt hat mit diesen Modellen.

Was mir am Thrustmaster besser gefällt ist  das es viel Leiser sein soll durch den Riemen Antrieb, und das FF soll auch besser sein.
Ich hatte schon einmal ein gebrauchtes Logitech glaube das G29 was so ziemlich das selbe ist  wie das 920 und das war sehr laut und das FF hörte sich oft an als würde was im Lenkrad zerstört werden .


----------



## Hubacca (31. März 2020)

Definitiv kein Logitech, aber ich würde versuchen ein Thrustmaster T300 oder TX zu bekommen. 
Bekommst du bei ebay auch für um die €220,-  allerdings gebraucht, aber in gutem Zustand.
Der Unterschied ist schon gravierend und gerade die wechselbaren Lenkräder sind genial.

Hier habe ich schonmal was dazu geschrieben:
Fanatec GT3 RS Nachfolger
SimRacing: Bestes Lenkrad für unter 230?
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...forcefeedback-lenkrad-200-a.html#post10159014


----------

